# superwool



## necromancer (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.morganthermalceramics.com/products/superwool-fibre/blanket

lots of uses, good up to 1300oc


----------



## GotTheBug (Apr 30, 2014)

Best stuff ever in my opinion. A bit pricey locally at $1 per square foot, but unbelievably useful in my "little" foundry.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 30, 2014)

they also have other products up to 1600oc

it will pay for itself over time


----------



## GotTheBug (Apr 30, 2014)

No doubt about that. Already had a little runaway with my foundry, good old cuiosity... I will say that I incinerated high temp enamel
off the outside of the metal, through 2 inches of ceramic and 3/4 inch of refractory.... Lol.


----------



## alexxx (Apr 30, 2014)

any similar material available for cheap in the US / Canada?


----------



## necromancer (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.anvilfire.com/sales/pages/kaowool_index.htm

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/ceramic-fiber-insulation


----------



## GotTheBug (Apr 30, 2014)

That ebay link looks like I need to start buying rolls and parting them out. Cost me $100 for a 100 square foot roll locally.

Try looking up refractory on a local search and see what comes up. I was lucky enough to find a company that does industrial furnaces and sells material to the public 30 minutes from my home.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 5, 2014)

I still have some left if interested:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17135&p=173478&hilit=ceramic+blanket#p173478


----------

